# About .uzip



## ryanbram (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a question related to uzip file format.

I searched over the internet and what I found is if I want to make this format, I must use the mkuzip command, so I can mount it during boot time by using geom_uzip.

What I want to know is, what should I do if I want to extract, or decompress .uzip files after logging in to my FreeBSD account and not in boot time like geom_uzip, so I can edit my file again that was already compressed in .uzip format? 

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 18, 2012)

mkuzip(8) says it puts a shell script at the start of the file so it can be run.  Look at that file.  Probably just gzip(1) can be used.


----------



## ryanbram (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for answering my question.

I already tr*ied* your method with the command like:
[cmd=]gzip -d usr.uzip[/cmd] and I got an error message that said 
	
	



```
unknown suffix -- ignores
```
I tr*ied* again with:
[cmd=]gzip -S uzip -d usr.uzip[/cmd] and I got an error message that said 
	
	



```
usr.uzip: not in gzip format
```

Is there anything wrong with the way I do it?


----------



## suhijo (May 6, 2013)

Try this:

`# kldload geom_uzip.ko`
`# mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /path-to-file/usr.uzip -u 0`
`# mount -r -t ufs /dev/md0.uzip /mnt/miuzip/`

This is the process to watch it on a running FreeBSD but in a live CD, it is called as a simple script with `sh`. In fact you can check out the script of the big file with a `head` command.


----------



## mikeryan (Jan 23, 2019)

I ran into the same issue, so I wrote a tool to decompress `uzip` files into plain `ufs` images:

https://github.com/mikeryan/unuzip

For the problem that ryanbram had, you can decompress the uzip file, mount it, modify it to your heart's content, unmount it, and then recompress it with `mkuzip`.


----------

